
Ask HN: Any recommendations on finding sponsors for groundbreaking OSS projects? - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/BACKERS.md
======
verdverm
If it was truly groundbreaking, then you'd probably not have to ask this
question.

After browsing GitHub and the docs, I still have no idea what working with neo
is like. You should add docs rather than desktop only examples. Most people
browse on mobile now, so acquiesce to the trend for better adoption

Here's my take on groundbreaking OSS: [https://hof-lang.org](https://hof-
lang.org)

